# Charles Tyrwhitt Non-Iron Shirts



## Mac123 (May 31, 2008)

Has anyone purchased Charles Tyrwhitt Non Iron shirts?

What are they like to wear? I've read that they make you feel rather sweaty as the material which prevents the creases also makes the material less breathable to the body?

I've previously bought plain coloured TM Lewin 100 shirts but they crease easily. The luxury twill shirts certainly don't crease as much but I fancied changing shirt makers and the Non Iron appeals.

Views?


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Mac123 said:


> Has anyone purchased Charles Tyrwhitt Non Iron shirts?
> 
> What are they like to wear? I've read that they make you feel rather sweaty as the material which prevents the creases also makes the material less breathable to the body?
> 
> ...


This is a very good question. I find that all non iron shirts are sweaty! You are quite right, it is the nature of the treatment of the cotton that stops it breathing. CT non iron are good as far as non iron go. They are better than Austin Reed IME and do dry without creases.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive (Apr 19, 2008)

Leather man said:


> This is a very good question. I find that all non iron shirts are sweaty! You are quite right, it is the nature of the treatment of the cotton that stops it breathing. CT non iron are good as far as non iron go. They are better than Austin Reed IME and do dry without creases.


I find that Hackett shirts tend to resist creasing well. They tend to be made of good quality fabric such as Thomas Mason. My recent experiences of CT shirts are going to be my last experiences....


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I prefer BB non-iron shirts (both the regular and luxury lines) to CT non-irons, where I found the fabric too sheer/thin. I don't really notice a problem with "breathability" with any of my non-irons, but that doesn't mean it isn't there.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I just received a couple of non-iron Tyrwhitt shirts, and my initial reaction was a pleasant one. They feel like cotton, they are incredibly crease-resistant and easy to iron, they fit the measurements stated on the CT website, they come with brass collar stays which do make a subtle difference in comparison to plastic ones, and the shirts just look more expensive than they are.

I did not notice any problems with breathability or comfort. In fact, it is very hot and humid outside today, and although I am wearing an undershirt and one of the new dress shirts, I feel very comfortable. I did notice the fabric was thinner than some of my other non-non-iron dress shirts, but it is not so thin that the shirt looks cheap.

All in all, I wish CT offered a wider selection of these shirts because I love how fresh they look and feel, even after sitting for a few hours.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I made a mistake....*

and ordered a CT non-iron shirt. I was pleasantly surprised at the breathability and easy to iron aspect. I would not wear a non-iron shirt without ironing it, since any that I have had need the touch up of a quick ironing. Would I buy another. No - I am happy with my H&H 100s, 2 ply and non-iron is not for me. However, for those who wear them, CT seems to make a good one.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 16, 2008)

CT has a pretty good summer clearance in thier stores now....was in NYC last nite and picked some basics up for $35 each and a maroon label for $50. They have plenty of non-iron for $35, so you may want to buy one as a test....we all react differently to fabrics...


Sean


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 16, 2008)

To piggyback this question:

It has been noted their sizes run pretty true, is that everyone's experience?

Less shrinkage than on the non non-iron?


----------



## Mac123 (May 31, 2008)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> I just received a couple of non-iron Tyrwhitt shirts, and my initial reaction was a pleasant one. They feel like cotton, they are incredibly crease-resistant and easy to iron, they fit the measurements stated on the CT website, they come with brass collar stays which do make a subtle difference in comparison to plastic ones, and the shirts just look more expensive than they are.
> 
> I did not notice any problems with breathability or comfort. In fact, it is very hot and humid outside today, and although I am wearing an undershirt and one of the new dress shirts, I feel very comfortable. I did notice the fabric was thinner than some of my other non-non-iron dress shirts, but it is not so thin that the shirt looks cheap.
> 
> All in all, I wish CT offered a wider selection of these shirts because I love how fresh they look and feel, even after sitting for a few hours.


Thanks for responding. I found your feedback really useful and i've just ordered 4 of their Non Iron shirts so I'll be interested to see what they're like.

Cheers


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm a bit confused here. Why are these "non-iron" shirts if they are easy to iron? I study Zen and still can't understand.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

gentleman amateur said:


> I'm a bit confused here. Why are these "non-iron" shirts if they are easy to iron? I study Zen and still can't understand.


I consider "non-iron" a relative term as opposed to an absolute one. More appropriate terms would be quick-iron, easycare, or easy-iron.

I feel the need to touch up non-iron shirts with a quick ironing before wearing. Instead of the 10-15 minutes it usually takes me to iron a regular shirt, this type of non-iron shirt can be done in 1-5 minutes, and if I'm really running late, I could wear it without ironing and still look acceptable. More importantly, when I look at the non-iron shirt at the end of the work day, it looks like I just put it on.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

I too bought a CT non iron shirt in London but it did not turn out well. This was in 1999 and ni were just being sold. However I've bought nine BBNI since then and have found them quite good. Yes I do touch them up and they look better. Saying that, my custom shirts from Dege & Skinner and My Tailor.com and light years ahead. No I don't fine them any warmer than the non non iron. Please note that I live in SW Fl. where it is seldom below 65 degrees.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

medhat said:


> I prefer BB non-iron shirts (both the regular and luxury lines) to CT non-irons, where I found the fabric too sheer/thin. I don't really notice a problem with "breathability" with any of my non-irons, but that doesn't mean it isn't there.


I've had a variety of non-iron shirts over the span of my short dress-wear life. At one point the comprised almost the entirety of my shirt wardrobe. They've run the gamut from Stafford, Arrow, Geoffrey Beene to Jos. A Bank, to BB regular and luxury. If I ever buy another one, it will certainly be a BB Luxury which I find to be light years ahead of the others. They don't exhibit any of the plasticky look that most do, yet they perform just as well. JAB is next best IMO, better than regular BB in that they too don't look too plasticky...


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

gentleman amateur said:


> I'm a bit confused here. Why are these "non-iron" shirts if they are easy to iron? I study Zen and still can't understand.


You have to remember which board you're reading. For most guys, non-iron shirts don't need ironing, period. Men on this board, though, are more particular about the details of their attire, so some of them will do touch-up ironing. I'm sure they're right and that the touching-up makes the shirts look better.


----------



## Fairlane (Jun 18, 2008)

EuroStyle said:


> CT has a pretty good summer clearance in thier stores now....was in NYC last nite and picked some basics up for $35 each and a maroon label for $50. They have plenty of non-iron for $35, so you may want to buy one as a test....we all react differently to fabrics...
> 
> Sean


Yeah I got four of them over the web, a couple I wanted were out of stock, probably because _you_ got the last one. Damn you Sean :icon_smile_big:

I find their non-iron's to be OK, and BB. I wouldn't iron a non-iron shirt, it ruins the fabric, better to put them in the dryer damp for a minute or two and then hang them up. Besides, they lose their ability to resist wrinkles after a prolonged washings. Then it's just a regular ol' shirt.

I'm thinking of also getting one of those cheap floor steamers where you hang your shirt on a rod. Anyone have any experience with one of these?


----------

